# Bricked



## Blacknight1333 (May 4, 2012)

Well, this isn't really a problem with just the sch i500, but it's the kind of phone I have an I'm not sure where else to put this.

Long story short, I was re-flashing my phone in Odin and it had been stuck on the don't turn off the power screen for a while and my power suddenly turned off. Now it's on this screen with a phone, an exclamation point (kinda like a yield sign), and a computer.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

You should still be able to Odin. Try a different cable. Had the same thing happen to me with my girl's fascinate a couple weeks ago

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, if you're on a desktop make sure you use the rear usb ports.


----------



## Blacknight1333 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks mates. I gotta stop messing with my phone. This is the 4th time this has happened haha.

Cheers


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

What;s the fun in not messing with your phone!!! LOL


----------



## printing724 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you can get into download mode, you're not bricked. As some said earlier, try a different cable. Also, I had to use a different computer once to get past a strange driver problem with Odin. Another PC worked, then the first PC worked again. Can't explain it. It takes a lot to brick a Fascinate.

Good luck.


----------



## hoopsnut (Aug 31, 2011)

OK. I'm in same boat. Just trying to get back and Odin back to ground zero.
Unfortunately, the only things I can get my phone to do successfuly are enter download mode (but unfortunately not be recognized by pc or Odin...and show me the same "you need to connect to a computer" image when started on a battery. Been loading drivers etc, but no difference. Almost as if the phone itself has forgotten what it is cuz computer sure has been reminded a bunch in the last hour!
Would love any help.
Thanks


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

hoopsnut said:


> OK. I'm in same boat. Just trying to get back and Odin back to ground zero.
> Unfortunately, the only things I can get my phone to do successfuly are enter download mode (but unfortunately not be recognized by pc or Odin...and show me the same "you need to connect to a computer" image when started on a battery. Been loading drivers etc, but no difference. Almost as if the phone itself has forgotten what it is cuz computer sure has been reminded a bunch in the last hour!
> Would love any help.
> Thanks


Did you reboot after un-installing the driver? If you're using a desktop PC are you using the back usb ports?

Have you removed the battery from the phone, pushed the down volumn rocker and then inserted the usb cable?
*Assumes the usb cable is already connected to the pc.

Let us know. Regards,


----------

